# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компания SVEN приглашает на «Ночь пожирателей рекламы»

## Labs

Третий год подряд Дворец Республики в Минске соберет зрителей на долгожданное шоу «Ночь пожирателей рекламы». 31 мая 2014 года компания SVEN приглашает белорусов приобщиться к празднику мирового масштаба.

33 года подряд «Ночь пожирателей рекламы» триумфально шествует по миру, покорив 50 стран. Шоу давно завоевало всемирное признание. Это беспрецедентное, самое продолжительное и самое массовое действо, связанное с показом рекламных роликов в режиме нон-стоп, что зафиксировано в книге рекордов Гиннеса.

«Ночь пожирателей рекламы» можно смело рассматривать как кинофестиваль: аудитория постоянно расширяется, в зале рядом сидят представители банковской сферы, программисты и бухгалтера, строители и маркетологи, рекламисты и врачи. 

Содержание новой программы единоличный владелец уникальной Синематеки Жан Мари Бурсико до последнего момента держит в секрете. Но анализируя пристрастия маэстро по программам прошлых лет, можно смело сказать, что всегда мощно представлена реклама автомобилей, страховых компаний, элитных брендов парфюмерии, обязательно присутствует тема юмора и эротики. Не бывает оставлена без внимания и социальная реклама. Мы непременно познакомимся с роликами из самых экзотических стран, а также в программу вставлена хотя бы одна «винтажная» жемчужина.

Белорусская «Ночь пожирателей рекламы» не только продемонстрирует ролики из коллекции маэстро Бурсико, но и превратит в праздник рекламы всю территорию шоу, включая и сцену, и фойе, и даже вход в здание.

Компания SVEN, производитель акустических систем и высококачественных устройств компьютерной периферии, выступит партнером проекта «Ночь пожирателей рекламы» и разыграет среди зрителей три акустические системы 2.1 SVEN MS-3000. Акустика во всех смыслах претендует на Hi-Fi уровень звучания, и с ее помощью можно создать свой собственный кинотеатр и наслаждаться качественным звуком не выходя из дома.

----------

